# Steady and follow rests for 10" Logan 200



## Mister Ed

OK, looking for anyone with opinions on a steady rest for the 10" Logan. It looks like Tools4cheap has theirs back in stock. Anyone have experience with theirs? Or should I spend the extra $ and wait for a used original on Ebay?

While I'm at it, I might as well look at follow rests. Any other options out there other than waiting for a used original to pop up? I though I had read one time that a SB Heavy 10 would fit ... anyone know for sure?

Thanks much,
Ed


----------



## Terrywerm

Mister Ed said:


> OK, looking for anyone with opinions on a steady rest for the 10" Logan. It looks like Tools4cheap has theirs back in stock. Anyone have experience with theirs? Or should I spend the extra $ and wait for a used original on Ebay?
> 
> While I'm at it, I might as well look at follow rests. Any other options out there other than waiting for a used original to pop up? I though I had read one time that a SB Heavy 10 would fit ... anyone know for sure?
> 
> Thanks much,
> Ed



Ed, I don't know much about the steady rest from Tools4cheap, but I waited and got an original Logan for $85. This also allowed me to drill and tap the 'fingers' and install small ball bearings on them, which works very well. 

I did the same thing for a follow rest, but they don't come up very often for the Logan lathes. They are about as rare as hen's teeth! I was lucky just to find one, never used, for $170 shipping included. That may seem awfully expensive, but I have used it three times now and figure I have already gotten my money's worth out of it. I also have heard in the past that the follow rest from a South Bend Heavy 10 will fit on the Logan, but I cannot say with any certainty whether or not that statement is correct. If someone would care to offer the critical dimensions from a SB 10" follow rest, I could compare them to my Logan and report back.  Better yet, I am going to visit a friend tomorrow, and he has an SB H10. I will take my follow rest along and compare it to his IF he has one, or we can try my follow rest on his lathe. I will report back with my findings.


----------



## Mister Ed

Terry - Thanks for taking that effort!!!

I have always liked the roller idea on the fingers, so that is a point. You got a nice deal on your steady!! I have not seen any at that price, unless you dropped a 100 in front.

I there is a pair of both rests on Ebay now for a 9" ... at a good price.


----------



## stevecmo

Ed,

Keep in mind that the steady is the same for both the Logan 10" and 11", so keep your eye out for both.

Steve


----------



## Mister Ed

stevecmo said:


> Ed,
> 
> Keep in mind that the steady is the same for both the Logan 10" and 11", so keep your eye out for both.
> 
> Steve



:think1:
Steve, are you sure about the steady? I thought it was the follower rest that was the same ... or am I confused. Time to go digging in the Logan info, I guess.


----------



## CluelessNewB

If you look at the Logan web site http://store.lathe.com/ceandstre.html they show the same follow rest for both 10 & 11 but different center rests.  They do seem to show up on ePay on a regular basis.


----------



## fastback

I bought a steady rest for my Heavy Ten from ToolsforCheap. The rest is well built and looks like it will do the job.  I have had the unit for several years and have yet to use it, so I can't comment on that.  With a 1 3/8 inch spindle hole in my lathe I don't need to worry too much about the steady for the work I do.

I have bought a number of items from Jeff at ToolsforCheap and have been very satisfied with the quality.

Paul


----------



## stevecmo

Ed,

I had them reversed.  The steady rests ARE different and the follow rests are the same. 

My wife says I get confused easily, but I'm not sure.  She could be right, but maybe not. :whistle:

Steve


----------



## aztoyman

Bringing back an older post. I'm looking for a center/steady rest for my 10" Logan 1875. No luck so far so wondering if TerryWorm ever got the chance to compare the 10" Logan steady rest to the SB Heavy 10?


----------



## Mister Ed

That is the follow rest that is reported to be interchangeable, not the steady rest.


----------



## aztoyman

Damn! I can find heavy 10 steady rests on the bay but no Logan. Guess I'll keep looking.

Thanks Mr Ed


----------



## rickw55

I have a steady rest for a 9" South Bend, and it will fit on my Logan model 200 just fine. The v-groove in the base lines up well with the V-way on the Logan.HOWEVER, the center height is 1/2" lower, since it was made for a 9" lathe.The fingers could be adjusted to compensate, but it wouldn't  accommodate a large-diameter piece.
I plan on putting a 1/2" thick riser block under the steady rest. I have the piece cut to size, but I need to mill two 90 degree V-grooves in it on opposite sides. The groove on the bottom would line up with the V-way of the lathe. The groove on the top would hold a 1/2" square piece of steel, which would line up with the groove in the bottom of the steady rest. 
I don't know if steady rests for the 9" South Bend are any more common or less expensive than the Logan ones, but it's something to consider. 
Hope this helps.
Rick W


----------



## aztoyman

Thanks for the info Rick. Sorry for the late reply. I have been down with a back injury. Still looking for a steady though.


----------



## Terrywerm

My apologies for never responding on this one. Turns out that the friend of mine sold his SB a couple of months back, so I was unable to do any real comparison. I was hoping to find someone else near here with a H10 since they were rather common, but so far no luck. I will keep my eyes open, though.


----------



## aztoyman

I went ahead and ordered one from Tools4cheap today. There was actually one on the bay today after I purchased. That's life.


----------



## Mister Ed

Aztoyman, Good for you. From the pics those Tools 4 Cheap units look nice. I was headed that way as well, until I stumbled on a comparatively cheaper Logan unit. Let us know what you think of the unit once you get it.


----------



## aztoyman

I got the steady rest and it looks like it's pretty well built. Better than I expected. It actually looks nicer than an original Logan 200 that I saw. I haven't used it yet but will as soon as I lose the post surgery walker, staples and narcotics for my pain.

I've collected a pretty fair amount of tooling and I'm dying to get healed up and start using my lathe.


----------



## wlburton

I received my Tools4Cheap 10L steady rest yesterday and immediately tried it out.  I've never used one before, but it was pretty obvious how to set it up and it worked as advertised.  The finish on the steady rest, while okay, doesn't compare with an actual South Bend accessory in a cosmetic sense, but it works and the price was reasonable.  Terry W.--if you're going to be in south Minneapolis sometime and would like to check the relative size of the Logan and S.B. steady rests I'd be happy to let you do it on mine.  I'm working out of my house now (band instrument repair), so I'm here almost all the time.  You should have my contact information from the local group.

Bill Burton


----------



## Terrywerm

wlburton said:


> I received my Tools4Cheap 10L steady rest yesterday and immediately tried it out.  I've never used one before, but it was pretty obvious how to set it up and it worked as advertised.  The finish on the steady rest, while okay, doesn't compare with an actual South Bend accessory in a cosmetic sense, but it works and the price was reasonable.  Terry W.--if you're going to be in south Minneapolis sometime and would like to check the relative size of the Logan and S.B. steady rests I'd be happy to let you do it on mine.  I'm working out of my house now (band instrument repair), so I'm here almost all the time.  You should have my contact information from the local group.
> 
> Bill Burton



Bill, thank you so much for the offer!!  I think that would be an excellent idea. Give me a couple of weeks and I might be getting up your way.


----------

